# señal de parabolica



## petet (Oct 28, 2007)

El asunto es que me he comprado un monitor de LCD de 46 " 1080, y si hasta ahora con mi tv analogica la señal del satelite me parecia perfecta tras esta compra me he dado cuenta al comparandola con la señal de tdt que ahora decodifica el monitor es bastante mala pues  la tdt supera a la señal de la parabolica. De la parabolica al decodificador la verdad es que tengo muchos metros, casi cien y aunque se puso un cable de calidad creo que hay perdida, Mi pregunta es como puedo resolver el problema, segun he oido en digital no se trata simplemente de amplificar la señal, en fin no se si existe algun aparatito, tipo amplificador para resolver las perdidas por longitud de cable. por cierto si existe tengo la posibilidad de intercalarlo a mitad cable. 

gracias por adelantado.


----------



## GARYARIES (Mar 23, 2008)

que tal amigo:
  te comento que si la distancia que soporta el deco hacia la parabólica es 150 metros ( tu tienes 100) asi que no es el caso.
  Por otro lado si comparas con TDT y el del satelital, ten en cuenta que este aun esta en formato estandar (NTSC o PAL no se de que pais eres), asi que simpre TDT tiene mejor definición de imagen.
  Si en verdad quieres mejorar la señal tienes que compar un deco satelital que te entregue en alta definición ( esto es que decodifique en MPG4) hasy algunos canales en HISPASAT que ya tienen ese formato.
 Asi que no depende del cable ni nada ya que tu deco es digital es decir de igula manera como le llega la señal , este te la hace llegar a tu TV, pero como sigue siendo en formato estandar, no encontraras mayor nitidez ( ESTANDAR: pal 625 lineas, NTSC 525 lineas) alta definicion 1080 lineas
 Espero que esto haya solucionado tus dudas.
 Un saludo desde Ecuador


----------

